# Recommended wood for everyday use?



## TXMoon (Sep 20, 2019)

What wood would you suggest for making bowls, and platters that could stand up to everyday use? 
I like Maple, and think hard woods like that would be best suited. I don't think "any wood" would work as a soft wood pine, or cedar would mar, ding, and get scrapes easier than something tougher. Other than Maple, what would you recommend?


----------



## TimR (Sep 20, 2019)

Walnut is our favorite but I would agree with most of the maples also. Oak isn’t much fun to turn IMHO but stands up to use. I think it partially depends on what you have locally, ash is certainly durable, pecan/hickory...mesquite

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 20, 2019)

Where you are, mesquite would probably be your best bet. Purty too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 20, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Where you are, mesquite would probably be your best bet. Purty too!


I have a Mesquite blank I bought at SWAT just haven't turned it yet. I agree, it is beautiful wood.


----------



## Tony (Sep 20, 2019)

Maple or Mesquite Kevin. Can't go wrong. Are you meeting up with us in Houston? @Mike1950 has incredible Maple!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 20, 2019)

Tony said:


> Maple or Mesquite Kevin. Can't go wrong. Are you meeting up with us in Houston? @Mike1950 has incredible Maple!


(belay my last!) Yea, I'll try to make it. I should be free the 28th.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Where you are, mesquite would probably be your best bet. Purty too!


Exactly right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Sep 20, 2019)

TXMoon said:


> (belay my last!) Yea, I'll try to make it. I should be free the 28th.


You wouldn’t have to buy mesquite from me if you have access to a chain saw

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 23, 2019)

Can't go wrong with Mesquite!
Pecan would be a close second.
I have a_ little_......just kidding---probably have enough for my second lifetime (Mesquite that is)---come by sometime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 23, 2019)

Tony said:


> Maple or Mesquite Kevin. Can't go wrong. Are you meeting up with us in Houston? @Mike1950 has incredible Maple!



@Tony----meet??? 
I know I was out for a week (took a vacay)….. heck! I've even showered a coupla times.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Sep 23, 2019)

David Hill said:


> @Tony----meet???
> I know I was out for a week (took a vacay)….. heck! I've even showered a coupla times.



Doc, are you coming to Houston Saturday?


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 23, 2019)

Seems like Cherry should be in the running for consideration. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## David Hill (Sep 24, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Seems like Cherry should be in the running for consideration. Chuck



Yep, that’s nice wood too—- but doesn’t grow hereabouts.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 25, 2019)

Escapement Black cherry is a Texas genotype of common Black cherry.

Everyday use, I think of the type found in old barns and idle settings, like abandoned houses from a 100 years ago. However, you might not have those options. 

What is common are the diffuse porous woods. They tend to hold up better over time to repeated washings. Yes, softer woods can mar and dent. That is a "beauty" thing, not an everyday usefulness thing. The maples are the most common, followed by beech tied with several birches. Walnut is in the mix, but cherry is more common.

Mesquite might be fine. The shape of the items also influence how they will hold up. Shear strength and crush ratios might be helpful. Boring, plain, straight grained woods last, wild grained and figured do not often last as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## David Hill (Sep 25, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Escapement Black cherry is a Texas genotype of common Black cherry.
> 
> Everyday use, I think of the type found in old barns and idle settings, like abandoned houses from a 100 years ago. However, you might not have those options.
> 
> ...



Do know about that Cherry—seen it, but not big enough or not in amounts to fit my use. I’ll vote for the Mesquite- most of mine is Honey Mesquite _Prosopis juliflora. _ It’s the color variability and so stable/forgiving —- an ideal wood.


----------



## TXMoon (Sep 25, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Escapement Black cherry is a Texas genotype of common Black cherry.
> 
> Everyday use, I think of the type found in old barns and idle settings, like abandoned houses from a 100 years ago. However, you might not have those options.
> 
> ...


Great information. Thank you. I have some Black Cherry blanks on the way and I'll post a question when they get here.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 27, 2019)

Not sure about the range of silver maple, but it’s a favorite of mine for utility stuff... lightweight but durable. Most of the larger trees seem to have at least a little figure that’s worth noodling for.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

